# Tatuaje event in NH



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatuaje event on june 9 in dover NH at Top shelf cigar. This is my favorite b&m, if you guys from the area haven't checked this place out you really should and what better time then a tat event.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bumping this up. This event starts at 11 am. If anyone is interested in going pm me and I'll give you directions.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I may stop by.

I will be at Two Guys to see the Guy From Boston. Taking my dad he loves that guys rants.


----------

